# Post thread not posted



## greeneyedlady (Apr 24, 2014)

I started a thread on a topic I need help with. I received a message after posting that it had to be approved by the moderator, but it has not shown up in the feed yet. I noticed other posts of been made after mine. Is there a reason?

i really need help with the topic I posted. i do not know what to do and I am at my breaking point. how do i get my thread to post? where did it go? i am seeking help.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

You have a few threads in moderation all 3 the same topic, and then one posted 

Go to your user profile (just click your user name in this thread) then to statistics tab 
Then find all threads by user. 

HB


----------

